

Billy Connolly on Business Requirements (profane) - raganwald
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2KLyBapfTc

======
raganwald
Back story: I was working as the Director of Development with a startup that
had become a "work out" (in other words, the founders were ousted and it was
being subjected to ruthless business restructuring).

The board hired a VP of Marketing who deftly corralled product management into
his fiefdom. We had a big meeting to talk about the new process for product
management working with development, and the very first thing he did was play
this sound clip.

As he put it, he could be more tactful, but the reality of business was that
marketing was going to have a lot of unreasonable demands, and the measure of
our success would be how we managed the unreasonableness.

I don't necessarily agree 100% that it is the role of product management and
marketing to try to feature creep and bloat the product and schedule
unreasonably, but my observation is that marketing and product management and
clients and "business" in general always sound unreasonable :-)

